

Cutting the Cord - danielandrews
http://www.danielandrews.com/2015/09/07/cutting-the-cord/

======
iliasb
I find it crazy that in 2015, we have to pay >50$ for only 300GB of data. In
North America! We have the same issue here in Canada, and I'm flabbergasted by
how "socialist" Europe is waaaaay cheaper in "free market" America in that
regards!

